# I'm letting him get the best of me



## Sunny12 (May 20, 2011)

Okay ladies, I know that my husband is definately cheating but I want to obtain solid proof. I saw on a previous thread a VAR, how clever!! I am in such a state of emotionlly charged crazy sadness,mixed with anger and fear not tomention jealousy and insecurity....How come I am letting him get the best of me? 3 little kids 5 and under and he tells me after I find evidence of his cheating, he isn't happy...really?!? Were you going to mention your unhappiness prior to me finding out what you were doing? I want to know from any other loyal wives (or husbands) how you caught your spouse in an PA?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You should post this thread in the "Coping with Infidelity" forum.

There are many different ways people found out: some discovered it, phone calls, texts, online, some were confessed to... all depends.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunny12 said:


> Okay ladies, I know that my husband is definately cheating but I want to obtain solid proof.


Why? I have never understood this. If he is, he is. What difference does it make if you have "proof". Marriage is not a court of law.



> I saw on a previous thread a VAR, how clever!! I am in such a state of emotionlly charged crazy sadness,mixed with anger and fear not tomention jealousy and insecurity....How come I am letting him get the best of me? 3 little kids 5 and under and he tells me after I find evidence of his cheating, he isn't happy...really?!?


Because you were betrayed by the person who was supposed to ... what was it... love, cherish you until death do you part?

Yah he isn't happy because he is in the fog. He is trying to make the lack in the marriage the justification for his affair. 

Have you heard of affaircare? 



> Were you going to mention your unhappiness prior to me finding out what you were doing? I want to know from any other loyal wives (or husbands) how you caught your spouse in an PA?


No! Because he wants to have his affair. Cake. Eat too.

affaircare.

And best to you. Sucky.


----------

